# كل اللهجات: فروة الخروف



## jawad-dawdi

كيف تسمّي فروة الخروف المستعملة كبساط في لهجتك؟​


----------



## Mighis

جاعد؟
الصوف؟
جلد؟
جلد الصوف؟


----------



## jawad-dawdi

نحن في المغرب نسمّيها الهيظورة.. نجلس عليها.. ونستعملها كسجّادة للصلاة.. وأظنّ أن الجزائريين أيضا يسمّونها الهيظورة


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن يسمى "جاعد" أيضًا..
لكن استخدامه نادرٌ حاليًا..


----------



## salamaelgamel

فى مص أى نوع من ال فرو يسمى بالفرو وكان يستخدم بكثرة فى الريف المصرى والآحياء الشعبية ومازال يستخدم بقلة نادرة.


----------



## إسكندراني

لي صديق سعودي عنده شيء اسمه فروة لكنه يتدفأ بلبسه في المنزل فلا يُلقى على الأرض لكني لست سعوديا على أي حال​


----------



## ghostrider324

بالعراق نسميها جزة او يزة


----------



## lanature93

في الجزائر نسميها " الهيدورة" تقريبا مثل اهل المغرب


----------



## yields

حول كلمة الهيضورة، وجدت الأصل التالي في كتاب الليبي علي فهمي خشيم _"الدارجة المغربية بين العربية والأمازيغية"_  :

*الهيضورة  : "السلخ، الإهاب، أي الجلد من الغنم والبقر والمعز، ما يدبح"  - المقابل  العربي : الهاء مبدلة من الحاء في الجذر (حضر) مقلب العربية : ضحر =جلد. في  المصرية القديمة "ح ض ر" (=جلد)  " *


----------



## znati

*في تونس نقول الجلد و يستعملها البعض للصلاة خاصة المسنين و الاخرون للجلوس*


----------



## Khaaled

ماذا تسمى بالعربية الفصحى ؟


----------

